# What helped for me today...



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

I do a lot of yoga and meditation. Sometimes this makes me spacier, sometimes not. When I am spacier of course, this affects the DP. Today, I had a type of healing session connected with the type of yoga I did. I set the intention with the healer that I want to feel more grounded and connected to the planet. Since the healing session today, I feel more in touch with life, and clearer and definitely less DP. I feel a definite connection between having DP, and not being grounded. I don't know how many of you subscribe to the belief system of chakras, but in other words, I have always been really strong in my higher chakras, but have weaker lower chakras. If anyone wants more details about this as well, please feel free to send me a message.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm interested in things like this but I guess have felt intimidated to regularly practice yoga, meditation, etc. You feel like your higher chakras are stronger? This fascinates me. Do you lucid dream a lot, ever astrally projected, are you generally level-headed? I'm just curious. I feel like I wouldn't be able to tell about myself. But I'm sure meditation and yoga would help anyone!


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

Minerva8979 said:


> I'm interested in things like this but I guess have felt intimidated to regularly practice yoga, meditation, etc. You feel like your higher chakras are stronger? This fascinates me. Do you lucid dream a lot, ever astrally projected, are you generally level-headed? I'm just curious. I feel like I wouldn't be able to tell about myself. But I'm sure meditation and yoga would help anyone!


Hello, thanks for replying. I think my higher chakras are stronger, but feel weaker in my base. I have always been a daydreamer, but when you try and get me to be practical about earthly matters, it is harder for me. I dream a lot, but I am not sure if it is lucid dreaming. I have never purposely astrally projected just because I feel so floaty anyway. I know that many people like o do this, I don't know any personally.

Yoga is really wonderful. It has helped me so much. I practice kundalini yoga, and it helps to balance the chakras, nervous system, and the glands. It is good for your emotional health and physical health. It helps me to balance the spaciness with also being nicely grounded.

Do you lucid dream and do astral projection? If so, what was your experience like? It sounds interesting.


----------



## Minerva8979 (Jan 30, 2010)

Ooh kundalini yoga, I've heard good things. lol. My mothers friend is a third generation disciple of Yogi Paramahansa Yogananda and she did yoga and taught tai chi for a while. Have you tried tai chi? If I had the patience I would do it more often. It is relaxing.

I think when I was young I had an astral projection, but none lately. I've become better at lucid dreaming and influencing my dreams and I'm still working on it. I'm quite a dreamer too, idealistic in nature. I've always been like that though. I think it's a good thing though. lol Even if some people don't understand, there's always ones that do. It's priceless that way.


----------

